# New welding bench



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Lucked out and bought a large 314lb Peter Wright anvil. After some thought i decided to build a new fabricating bench around it, worked out that i could reuse the tool boxes that were along the wall holding misc welding stuff already. Fun when a plan comes together.





















One of the handiest things a guy can have in a shop. The two of them will lift the rear of a 115 hp tractor right of the ground.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Veeeeery nice!!

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Lucked out and bought a large 314lb Peter Wright anvil. After some thought i decided to build a new fabricating bench around it, worked out that i could reuse the tool boxes that were along the wall holding misc welding stuff already. Fun when a plan comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Hope it makes u some green!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Might not make any green but it will definitely help save some.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Might not make any green but it will definitely help save some.


Almost the same to me.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Lucked out and bought a large 314lb Peter Wright anvil. After some thought i decided to build a new fabricating bench around it, worked out that i could reuse the tool boxes that were along the wall holding misc welding stuff already. Fun when a plan comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How has it worked out so far?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Well worth the time to build it. Gets used nearly every day for something.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks awesome! I love the organization of everything. I've been keeping my eye out for the right sized 3/8 or 1/2" plate to build something worth welding on. My current welding table is 2'x3' and not a very true surface. Good work!

Chris


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great! And yeah those hoists would be very handy.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So cool!

Ralph


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------

